# **Ok, guys need help** Commutter Car-14.5k for Mazda 3 vs. Civic 14k**



## RO-330i-G35 (Aug 11, 2002)

I just got some Internet Quotes.



Mazda 3(5sp) for 14.5k 36mpg



Honda Civic(auto) for 14k 38mpg



What do you guys think?



I just drove the 3, and it was fun, Im going right now for the Civic test drive.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

wrong forum or you wanted more traffic?

I bet majority says the 3  

not much competition slushy boring but ok handling vs. manual fun handling


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Is this a trick question?


----------



## RO-330i-G35 (Aug 11, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Is this a trick question?


no, what do you think?


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

elbert said:


>


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

RO-330i-G35 said:


> I just got some Internet Quotes.
> 
> Mazda 3(5sp) for 14.5k 36mpg
> 
> ...


 You know my vote


----------



## RO-330i-G35 (Aug 11, 2002)

Hercules said:


> You know my vote


3?


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

RO-330i-G35 said:


> 3?


 Good guess


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Did ya drive the Civic yet? Post your thoughts on the 3 also


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Honda reliability is hard to beat, so is this new General Automotive Forum


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

elbert said:


>


 :rofl:

The 3 is good-looking, fun, reliable, manual, and practical.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

elbert said:


>


 :stupid:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

No Civic with a manual?


----------



## RO-330i-G35 (Aug 11, 2002)

I did it, I just bought the 3.

I just loved driving the manual on the 3.

:thumbup: 



I will write it up later.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

RO-330i-G35 said:


> I did it, I just bought the 3.
> 
> I just loved driving the manual on the 3.
> 
> ...


Congrats! I agree that it's a great car, and I was very pleased with the test drive my friend and I went on. However, don't you think the stick is a bit smushy? Are you going to swap it out or just live with the rubbery shifts?

Anyways, congratulations again on a fine purchase. :thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Classy lookin' car. :thumbup:


----------



## TimmyTimmy (Sep 1, 2002)

I really enjoy my 3 hatchback :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

How boring. These are cars driven by guys who don't care about cars. If you are going to spend 14K, get a nice used 3 series or C class. Have some style man :thumbup:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

:jack:


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

RO-330i-G35 said:


> I did it, I just bought the 3.
> 
> I just loved driving the manual on the 3.
> 
> ...


 *Mr. Burns Voice*

Exccccellllllennnnt.

*cracks fingers*


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Is the car for you Ruben?? Looks great, btw!


----------



## RO-330i-G35 (Aug 11, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> Is the car for you Ruben?? Looks great, btw!


Hi Jon!

Yep, Im going to use it for a commutter car/car for fiancee. I just bought a newly built house in Santa Maria(70miles each way trip)...since my G35 gets like 20mpg  , I needed something better.

I love it, its been fun the last few hours that Ive been driving it.


----------



## RO-330i-G35 (Aug 11, 2002)

Hercules said:


> Did ya drive the Civic yet? Post your thoughts on the 3 also


damm! compared to the Civic, this car is a blast to drive. vroom vroom vroom


----------



## RO-330i-G35 (Aug 11, 2002)

16hr Day said:


> How boring. These are cars driven by guys who don't care about cars. If you are going to spend 14K, get a nice used 3 series or C class. Have some style man :thumbup:


haha, your funny.

Are you the type that just loves to sit on the BMW Throne?

dude, I wanted something new, fun and under 15k....and gets good gas milage.

Style? I still have a G35 to kick some Arse, ...but becareful in 2005 Infinity's G35 is going to kick some major BMW Arse...hehe


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Is this a trick question?


yes, you were duped; he said "guys"! :spank:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

RO-330i-G35 said:


> I just got some Internet Quotes.
> 
> Mazda 3(5sp) for 14.5k 36mpg
> 
> ...


Mazda3 wins for me. But then again I zoom-zoom everyday in my 11.4k 03 Pro ES (17.3k msrp). Great commuter car. Wish mine got 36 mpg!!!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

RO-330i-G35 said:


> I did it, I just bought the 3.
> 
> I just loved driving the manual on the 3.
> 
> ...


What a great interior. They so benchmarked VW when putting that sucker together. And the ride...man Mazda hit a home run with that little sucker.

Who knows maybe by 2006 a mazdaspeed 3 hatchback will be out and I'll replace my 330i with a turbo-charged little mazda wagon.


----------

